# Overclocking an e6400 2.13ghz



## Goodby (Mar 14, 2011)

I peeps!! I'm new to overclocking and thought I'd have a go at it on an old core 2duo e6400 I have! I went into bios and managed to change to 333mhz and it booted straight away but I then tried to change it to 380mhz and the system never booted so I changed it back!

Can anyone give me some info on overclocking and the settings that need to be changed to maybe get the processor to around 3ghz from 2.13 I have managed 2.66ghz but then failed!!! 

Sorry for my lack of knowledge! I hardly know anything about o/c but would like to learn the basics!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

When the OC fails, it's too much. Proper OC'ing can be a tedious affair and needs to be done in very small increments and tested for stability after each setting is changed. 
When you are absolutely certain the system is stable, up it a little more. 
Hardware needs to be top quality to stand the added stress/heat produced by OC'ing ans warranties are void.
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You will have to have a good quality PSU to begin with overclocking as it stresses out components. Also you will need an aftermarket cooler to keep temps within limits, that can also cause overclock failure. With my old E2160 I could take it to 3,00ghz in winter, but only if I raised the vcore to 1,45v. No two CPU's will overclock the same, but a slight adjustment in vcore could help an unstable overclock, provided the cooler is sufficient.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read my thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-a-core-2-duo-or-quad-637592.html


----------



## DellatitudE6400 (Dec 6, 2015)

I've been researching how to overclock my laptop all day long, is there anything specific I should be aware of? I've installed Prime95 and I've also recently upgraded the RAM from 2gb to 4gb.. Does this have any impact of changes to the processor?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you can't as your laptop will be oem there fore the BIOS will be locked so you cannot make any changes.

Using overclocking software might do it but I would never recommend software as it can totally screw things up.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Laptops are also severely limited in the amount of power it has. The laptop will constantly draw from the battery regardless of if its plugged into the wall. 
The e6400 if you had the optional extended battery is capable of supplying 84Whr, i think the standard is 56Whr or 68Whr (Watts-per-hour) depending on the installed CPU. You can pickup the extended battery online for about $60AUD

CPU - Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor P8400 draws 25Watts
(Other one that was on sale same model) Intel® Core™2 Duo Processor T9900 which draws 35Watts
GPU - NVIDIA® Quadro® NVS 160M draws 12Watts
HDD - On average 2Watts
LCD - 5W-10W (Cant find information so its a guess)
Other devices like NIC/Wireless/USB accessories ~10Watts

So in an ideal world you looking around ~60W power draw on your laptop under load, however things like heat will drop the efficiency of the battery and other components will draw more so there is very little room to overclock and if/when you go over the batteries designed draw rate the battery will get a lot more hotter and less efficient. 

So if you can/do start to overclock you'll increase the heat the battery generates causing the Whr rate to drop. All Lithium-ion batteries have a fail-safe built in that if the battery itself goes above 45c it will not recharge and anything above that will start to degrade the battery. (One exception are mobile phones, if an emergency call is ongoing and the battery is above 45c and has a charger plugged in, the phone will charge at a reduced rate).

So before attempting to OC if software allows you, (OEM boards have a lot of firmware features removed) is 
1) Get a cooling pad
2) Can of compressed air and clean out the laptop vents
3) Re-apply thermal paste to the CPU/Heatsink
4) Purchase the Extended/High capacity battery (12-cell)
5) Some luck


----------



## DellatitudE6400 (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for the info, I actually just went to Dells website to install a driver to use the Bluetooth that comes with the laptop. Well I installed all the updated drivers that were available and one was the bios so i got that figured out. as far as the overclocking goes I easily went into the updated bios and increased my processing speeds. WORKS GREAT! this laptop is a refurbished model from newegg.com and is sitting on a cooling pad so... next question I keep on getting some RUNDL3S2 errors on another laptop i recently got my hands on: "Dell Inspiron 1525" ran the diagnostics tests for memory and everything else and everything passed except for the hard drive... failed... does that mean i need to get a new hardrive for this laptop?


----------

